# Babies now have diarrhea - small update



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

Ok, the babie that I am now having to bottle feed have diarrhea. They have had it for the last two days. 

Would this be from the replacer that I am feeding, should I change out to regular whole milk, or would it be worse to change what they are eating?


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Babies now have diarrhea*

I don't have alot of experience with bottle babies... but if you think it is the replacer causing this then I would try switching them to the whole cow's milk. I have heard alot of people say that they have had problems with the replacers, but everyone that I have spoken to that does the whole cow's milk has had great success with it!

Now I don't know about the affects of switching them after having them on replacer :shrug: someone else will have to chime in on that one. But it probably wouldn't hurt to get a temp on them I am guessing :shrug: just to be sure it isn't something more than just the replacer.

As I said... there are alot of people on here that know ALOT more about this than me, so I would wait for their opinions/advice! :thumbup: Wish I could be of more help :sigh:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Babies now have diarrhea*

We don't use replacer because some kids just had a terrible time getting diarrhea. Switched to whole cow's milk, condensed milk or half and half, and some Power Punch. They thrive on it!! No more runny poo. So, I would gradually switch her over to whole cow's milk and see if that helps at all.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Babies now have diarrhea*

I've never used milk replacer because of all the bad things I heard about it. Especially the runs. So if I were you I'd switch gradually over to whole cow milk or the canned goats milk.

I feed my bottle babies either strait milk from mom that's been heat treated/pasturized but I've also used the canned goats milk at the grocery store. Its condensed so you mix with water. I eventually add half cows milk to that and the babies thrive on it very well.


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: Babies now have diarrhea*

So as far as a gradual change - do I just add some whole milk to the replacer until it is just whole milk.

Also do I need to hold back any milk at all until the diarrhea is gone?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Babies now have diarrhea*

No for now just mix the two together. I would give either some MOM or Pepto to help the runs.

I used milk replacement and I have great luck. I think it has a lot to do with what type you are using. I used one just for goats.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Babies now have diarrhea*

Sorry How old are they?


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: Babies now have diarrhea*

They are 3 weeks old, their mother died last week. I have them on the Sav-A-Kid from TSC, all they hay they could want, some water and some pelleted goat feed. They nibble on the hay but do not touch the feed or the water.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Babies now have diarrhea*

when I had bottle babies before having a milk goat, I had them on a milk mixture. It was 1 gallon whole goat milk minus 2 cups, 1 can evaporated milk, and 1 cup buttermilk. shake real well.

Go ahead and give some pepto for their tummy and if they will eat a little yogurt that would be great for the bacteria in the ruman.

Let us know how they are doing!!!


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: Babies now have diarrhea*

Hey guys - how much Pepto? And, should I give some baking soda as well?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Babies now have diarrhea*

2-3ccs of pepto

Sometimes you need to play around with the mixture of replacer to get it right. I never had good results with cows milk - isnt that funny.

I havent needed to use replacer in a while but when I did I used Land O Lakes and my goats did fine but those were standards and I dotn know how it would work for a mini.

I would try Allison's mixture with the cows milk if you dont want to work with the replacer anymore


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: Babies now have diarrhea*

They seem to be doing fine with the replacer - eating well, energetic. They just have diarrhea really bad, also they were sloshing this morning when they were playing. Thats why I wondered about giving the baking soda.

Also do I need to hold back on feeding them until the runs are gone. I have not feed them anything today but hay.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Babies now have diarrhea*

wont hurt them. I would have them checked for cocci just in case.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Babies now have diarrhea*



StaceyRoop said:


> wont hurt them. I would have them checked for cocci just in case.


I agree, at 3 weeks old you also could have cocci problem, it would be a good idea to do a fecal.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Babies now have diarrhea*

you have what I call 'happy scours' 

they drink their bottles, play around and are quite happy, but they scour. I get it a fair bit, I keep an eye on them and load them up with scour ban and probiotics.

It could be that the little pigs are getting a bit too much milk, too

Sometimes porridge in their bottles can help bind them up


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: Babies now have diarrhea*

Ok I am off work and on my way to TSC and the grocery store to get what I need. There is so much different information that my head is spinning. LOL

I do want to say thank you for all the help that I keep getting. I never knew that there was so much to learn with having goats.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Babies now have diarrhea*

If you have alot of the replacer left, try deceasing the amount of water you are using to mix it, I have not used that brand before but I did find that with the calf manna brand that if the amount of watrer was decreased by 1/4 cup it helped to "thicken" the stool.

At 3 weeks old, it would be a wise thing to have a cocci count done, then treat accordingly


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: Babies now have diarrhea-Update*

My goodness there was alot of information to pull from yesterday. But what I did was give the babies 5cc of sour-halt, added some organic rice formula to their milk and decreased the water used.

I also had to give the little boy Junior a bath as he was just covered in poo and smelt so bad. They ate like crazy for their last feeding, and as they were running around playing afterwards you could hear thier little bellys sloshing. Now I dont know if that is really a good thing or not, but they were full of energy.

I will also have a cocci count done Friday. Once again thany you for all your help.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I had a dam raised doeling last year that started with runny poops, she too had a sloshy belly....and it was soft and squishy, she was a bit older though at 6 weeks, I had her to the vet and a fecal run, she did have cocci and was started on Albon as well as an antibiotic as she had a fever and she wasn't running around and playing with the others. 

This is just a possiblity for your boys, it could be the replacer but I am very glad you are having the fecal done.....it would be the best thing to do at this point. :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I know it is a lot of information. I guess we all find different things that work for us and you just have to figure out what works best for you.

I would get the Cocci fecal done as soon as possible. If you can do it before Friday that would be the best. If it is cocci, every day counts, and the longer you wait the more damage to the intestinal lining is done.


----------

